# Speedmaster Intake - No heat crossover



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Speedmaster seems to offer a number of products for Pontiac. They are out of Australia from my understanding.

Just got a note on this line of intakes and they list one for Pontiac. looks to be standard port size, not RA, and I don't know if it could be opened up for port matching for RA size. But what I note is that it has no heat crossover which some block off anyway. Seems to have a good RPM range and is for those who like square bore carbs, Holley & AFB.

Price doesn't look bad and maybe if you are looking for an intake, seems most suppliers are on back order on many parts and maybe these could be easier to get. 

I am not affiliated or recommend Speedmaster as I haven't used any of their items, this is just another option that may work for somebody. It could be junk, but it may be a great piece. Most of the big name parts sellers carry Speedmaster items, as well as Ebay, so shipping should not be an issue.









Pontiac 326 350 389 400 421 428 455 MidRise Air Intake Manifold Satin


SpecsBrand:SpeedmasterPart Number:1-147-073Part Type:Intake Manifolds, CarburetedProduct Line:MidRise AirEngine Block Style:Stock/OEM standard deckCarburetor Quantity:One Intake Style:Dual PlaneBasic Operating RPM Range:1,500-7,500Intake Manifold Height:6.500 in.Intake Material:AluminumIntake...




speedmaster79.com


----------



## AZTempest (Jun 11, 2019)

Good looking unit. Looks like it will work with spread and square bore carburetors.


----------



## Lemans guy (Oct 14, 2014)

Good tip, good intake are harder to come by, this one looks well made.


----------



## LATECH (Jul 18, 2018)

Looks exactly like the Crosswinds performance manifold (professional products) I have on My GTO

Its a good piece, My car runs strong


----------



## Droach6498 (Nov 1, 2020)

PontiacJim said:


> Speedmaster seems to offer a number of products for Pontiac. They are out of Australia from my understanding.
> 
> Just got a note on this line of intakes and they list one for Pontiac. looks to be standard port size, not RA, and I don't know if it could be opened up for port matching for RA size. But what I note is that it has no heat crossover which some block off anyway. Seems to have a good RPM range and is for those who like square bore carbs, Holley & AFB.
> 
> ...


Damn looks nice wish I'd seen it before I like the way its open and it would be ez to seperate the H2O


----------



## sameold01 (Jun 21, 2020)

Almost an inch shorter than the EDL-7156. Nice intake and easy workings of separating the crossover! Not to hijack this thread but has anyone bolted these up recently? They are selling alot of them ebay, amazon.









1969 Pontiac Cars Ram Air Aluminum Intake Manifold 9796614 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 1969 Pontiac Cars Ram Air Aluminum Intake Manifold 9796614 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## Boomstick (Sep 13, 2021)

sameold01 said:


> Almost an inch shorter than the EDL-7156. Nice intake and easy workings of separating the crossover! Not to hijack this thread but has anyone bolted these up recently? They are selling alot of them ebay, amazon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How does that work? The crossover is left open on the heads?


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Boomstick said:


> How does that work? The crossover is left open on the heads?


The RA IV uses a separate cast iron exhaust crossover that is independent of the aluminum intake. It can be used so as to heat under the carb/plenum just like any cast intake. But, it can be removed to keep heat off the carb/plenum (racer's trick). When not using the crossover, a plate can be fitted in place and the bolts/nuts that on the intake hold the plate in place. I looked to see if I could find an example, but did not see anything. Most likely it would be easy enough to fabricate out of the correct thickness steel or aluminum plate.


----------



## Boomstick (Sep 13, 2021)

PontiacJim said:


> The RA IV uses a separate cast iron exhaust crossover that is independent of the aluminum intake. It can be used so as to heat under the carb/plenum just like any cast intake. But, it can be removed to keep heat off the carb/plenum (racer's trick). When not using the crossover, a plate can be fitted in place and the bolts/nuts that on the intake hold the plate in place. I looked to see if I could find an example, but did not see anything. Most likely it would be easy enough to fabricate out of the correct thickness steel or aluminum plate.


so just a thin piece of sheet metal would do it? i assume between the gasket and intake? whats the disadvantage on a street car to doing this? i know the single plane intakes have it blocked off, im running a performer rpm and could cook eggs on the darn thing...


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Boomstick said:


> so just a thin piece of sheet metal would do it? i assume between the gasket and intake? whats the disadvantage on a street car to doing this? i know the single plane intakes have it blocked off, im running a performer rpm and could cook eggs on the darn thing...


They make an intake gasket that has an insert to block off the exhaust heat crossover. You could use a thin piece of stainless steel, but it has to be thin or it could hold your intake runners from completely sealing and the you have a vacuum leak down the road.

The disadvantage is in cold weather - hard starting and poor fuel atomization. In summer, not quite the same issue. Some will block off the heat crossover to keep heat out of the manifold so it runs cooler. It can help to some degree with fuel percolation and/or vapor lock.


----------



## Boomstick (Sep 13, 2021)

PontiacJim said:


> They make an intake gasket that has an insert to block off the exhaust heat crossover. You could use a thin piece of stainless steel, but it has to be thin or it could hold your intake runners from completely sealing and the you have a vacuum leak down the road.
> 
> The disadvantage is in cold weather - hard starting and poor fuel atomization. In summer, not quite the same issue. Some will block off the heat crossover to keep heat out of the manifold so it runs cooler. It can help to some degree with fuel percolation and/or vapor lock.


Thanks! That's what I figured.

I'm trying to build an angry squirrel motor from this 350. Here's what I'm going with:

69 xs code 350. Stock bore
69 #46 heads with 1.65 comp rockers
Edelbrock rpm
Edelbrock 750 or 70 GTO quadrajet
067 or 2802 cam.
Th400. (stock)
323 limited slip 10 bolt from a 70 gto
275/35/18 rear tires.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Boomstick said:


> Thanks! That's what I figured.
> 
> I'm trying to build an angry squirrel motor from this 350. Here's what I'm going with:
> 
> ...


Just make sure your pushrods don't hit the pushrod holes they pass through in the head when using the 1.65 rockers. You may have to grind for clearance. Also the 1.65's will put additional loading on the bottle neck studs and can break them off, so keep that in mind.


----------



## Boomstick (Sep 13, 2021)

PontiacJim said:


> Just make sure your pushrods don't hit the pushrod holes they pass through in the head when using the 1.65 rockers. You may have to grind for clearance. Also the 1.65's will put additional loading on the bottle neck studs and can break them off, so keep that in mind.


im having the heads gone through before the go on the car, screw in studs, porting, valve seats, elongate the pushrod holes, etc... someone on here said something in a post i read somewhere about getting 2.02 valves put into #46's. i wish i could find where i read that at. 

ive decided im going with the 2801 cam... since my trans is still stock and i dont want a stall converter...

yet...

still undecided on the carb...


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Boomstick said:


> im having the heads gone through before the go on the car, screw in studs, porting, valve seats, elongate the pushrod holes, etc... someone on here said something in a post i read somewhere about getting 2.02 valves put into #46's. i wish i could find where i read that at.
> 
> ive decided im going with the 2801 cam... since my trans is still stock and i dont want a stall converter...
> 
> ...


That would be me.

Option #1 is Ferrea 2.11" x 4.98" X 11/32'' (0.3415'') with 30 degree seat stainless steel valves sized to the 2.02" dia - which is Chevy size. You can get a quote to have the valve diameter cut down or ask your machine shop if they can do it and at what charges.

Option #2 is the early HI-Po 283 intake valves. 2.02" x 4.911" x .3415 Stem Diameter. These can also be had in .100" longer making them 5.01".

The difference in the valves is the seat angle. Most Pontiac valves use a 30 degree seat. The Chevy valve is 45 degrees. I am not sure if you can reface the 45 degree to a 30 degree - but being new, may be possible. You would have to run this by your machinist. Prices are fairly good for the Chevy set.









SBC & Ford Manley Budget Performance Intake Valves 2.020 10550-8


SB Chevy and Ford 289 302 351W, Intake Valves, 2.020 Head Diameter, .3415 Stem Diameter, Stock Height, Set of 8 Valves.




www.cnc-motorsports.com


----------



## Boomstick (Sep 13, 2021)

PontiacJim said:


> That would be me.
> 
> Option #1 is Ferrea 2.11" x 4.98" X 11/32'' (0.3415'') with 30 degree seat stainless steel valves sized to the 2.02" dia - which is Chevy size. You can get a quote to have the valve diameter cut down or ask your machine shop if they can do it and at what charges.
> 
> ...


I got the heads out and on the workbench today. They are in way better shape than I first thought. A little crud buildup but nothing I can't handle at home with a few cans of degreaser. Two of the valves were stuck. I beat on them with a dead blow to close them and they moved but I'm just going to replace all of them. I think the motor these were on sat outside for a long time. Lots of rust scale in the champers and ports, very little wear. Probably from a wrecked car. I might just clean them, lap the new valves and put them on.


----------



## bigD (Jul 21, 2016)

I bought one of the single plane intakes, a couple of years back. I've been callin 'em Chinese intakes. Never really checked. I've read that Ace Brewer, from Pacific Performance Racing had the 1st ones made, I thought in China. But, If they're made in Australia, I didn't know that.






PY Online Forums - Bringing the Pontiac Hobby Together - View Single Post - TOMAHAWK Intake from Pacific Performance Racing


PY Online Forums - The online meeting place for Pontiac Enthusiasts all over the world.



forums.maxperformanceinc.com





Anyhow, the single planes are said to be copied from the Holley Street Dominator intake. But they don't have the heat crossover. I like the look. They are said to be the same height as a factory intake. They have been sold under several brand names. The one I bought was a Pro Comp brand. While in the car, I ran the engine with both a Q-jet & a '750 vac Holley. A good friend bought a polished single plane Pro Comp one for his 455 powered '69 Bird show/cruiser.


----------



## solar68 (Nov 11, 2021)

I’m running the Speedmaster on my 461 with Edelbrock round port heads, it seems to work well and makes good power- 

So far, so good


----------



## ericrobertswilliam (9 mo ago)

hello


----------



## Baaad65 (Aug 29, 2019)

solar68 said:


> I’m running the Speedmaster on my 461 with Edelbrock round port heads, it seems to work well and makes good power-
> 
> So far, so good


I thought about a single plane on my 461 when I changed out the stock one but I went with the Edelbrock Performer RPM with a 1/2" phenolic spacer, reading the specs on those manifolds the power started at 1500 and up so I thought for a street motor it wouldn't do good from idle to that point. I have 7K3 heads ported to about 230 cfm from Butler and the larger ram air exhaust manifolds, it does have a bigger cam and then I added 1.65 rockers so have. 571 lift. So how does yours perform in the low rpm range? Not that I'm going to run out and change it plus I have very little hood clearance right now with the spacer the air cleaner and hold down nut.


----------



## solar68 (Nov 11, 2021)

Baaad65 said:


> I thought about a single plane on my 461 when I changed out the stock one but I went with the Edelbrock Performer RPM with a 1/2" phenolic spacer, reading the specs on those manifolds the power started at 1500 and up so I thought for a street motor it wouldn't do good from idle to that point. I have 7K3 heads ported to about 230 cfm from Butler and the larger ram air exhaust manifolds, it does have a bigger cam and then I added 1.65 rockers so have. 571 lift. So how does yours perform in the low rpm range? Not that I'm going to run out and change it plus I have very little hood clearance right now with the spacer the air cleaner and hold down nut.



Mine runs hard, i have 1.65 ratio too, and a Isky cam breathing through 1 3/4 headers. Low end isn’t too bad at all its making over 400lbs by 1500- but runs out of cam by 5200, makes about 500 ft lbs about 3800- 4900…. averages 460 from 3200 -5500


----------



## Baaad65 (Aug 29, 2019)

solar68 said:


> Mine runs hard, i have 1.65 ratio too, and a Isky cam breathing through 1 3/4 headers. Low end isn’t too bad at all its making over 400lbs by 1500- but runs out of cam by 5200, makes about 500 ft lbs about 3800- 4900…. averages 460 from 3200 -5500


So you're shifting it at 5200 rpm? I can shift mine at 5700 and it feels like there's more but I don't want to break anything, no forged crank so I have the rev limiter set at 6k. Here's the dyno sheet from Butler with a stock intake, 1.5 rockers and I believe either a 750 or 800 qjet. So hopefully I have better numbers now with the new intake, 1.65's and an 850 Quickfuel.


----------



## solar68 (Nov 11, 2021)

Here is mine, i just broke it in (its at 600 miles now) 

I think the mild cam and small carb (quick fuel 650) are holding it back. The builder claimed that the 650 was the best street carb and makes great tq…

I think there is more tuning to be had, I’m going to look at putting my stage 2 Sean Murphy 850 qjet on it and play with the timing….






Baaad65 said:


> So you're shifting it at 5200 rpm? I can shift mine at 5700 and it feels like there's more but I don't want to break anything, no forged crank so I have the rev limiter set at 6k. Here's the dyno sheet from Butler with a stock intake, 1.5 rockers and I believe either a 750 or 800 qjet. So hopefully I have better numbers now with the new intake, 1.65's and an 850 Quickfuel.
> View attachment 152916


----------



## solar68 (Nov 11, 2021)

Baaad65 said:


> So you're shifting it at 5200 rpm? I can shift mine at 5700 and it feels like there's more but I don't want to break anything, no forged crank so I have the rev limiter set at 6k. Here's the dyno sheet from Butler with a stock intake, 1.5 rockers and I believe either a 750 or 800 qjet. So hopefully I have better numbers now with the new intake, 1.65's and an 850 Quickfuel.
> View attachment 152916



I have started shifting it a bit higher (5300) but here power is falling off after 5200. 

I think more cam may help with more fuel from a bigger carb.., I believe i have an Isky cam with 485 of lift


----------



## Baaad65 (Aug 29, 2019)

solar68 said:


> Here is mine, i just broke it in (its at 600 miles now)
> 
> I think the mild cam and small carb (quick fuel 650) are holding it back. The builder claimed that the 650 was the best street carb and makes great tq…
> 
> I think there is more tuning to be had, I’m going to look at putting my stage 2 Sean Murphy 850 qjet on it and play with the timing….


Nice! Ya if you have good flowing heads you definitely need the bigger carb, I don't know why he would have said a 650 is ok ?


----------



## Baaad65 (Aug 29, 2019)

solar68 said:


> I have started shifting it a bit higher (5300) but here power is falling off after 5200.
> 
> I think more cam may help with more fuel from a bigger carb.., I believe i have an Isky cam with 485 of lift


Definitely, so why did you decide on the single plane intake vs a dual, are going to race it at some point? I forget what are your heads like?


----------



## solar68 (Nov 11, 2021)

Baaad65 said:


> Definitely, so why did you decide on the single plane intake vs a dual, are going to race it at some point? I forget what are your heads like?



Sooo- i look at i have the mid rise dual plane version..

My heads are 72cc Edelbrock


----------



## Baaad65 (Aug 29, 2019)

solar68 said:


> Sooo- i look at i have the mid rise dual plane version..
> 
> My heads are 72cc Edelbrock


Oh I thought those those pictures were of yours but it was BigD 👍


----------



## Boomstick (Sep 13, 2021)

I just got the "polished" dual plane. I'm going to be replacing my edelbrock rpm with it this weekend since the enduroshine doesn't endure very well and is peeling off... I'll give a "seat of the pants" report after I get it on and set up...


----------



## Boomstick (Sep 13, 2021)

So i got the speedmaster dual plane on and i left the timing right where it was with the eddy rpm and made no adjustments to the carb. exhaust note is definitely way different, which i don't understand why. my fiancé said "this thing sounds rowdy! all you changed was the intake?" its got way more power on the bottom end, and does not seem to have lost any on the top. off idle at a red light, mash the pedal and it slams my head into the headrest, pulls quite a bit more than it did to 4000ish but feels the same after that. shifting from 1st to second now barks the tires every time instead of just sometimes like before and if i brakestand it, it will spin maybe 3/4 the way through first. 

I wont go as far as saying the speedmaster is a better intake, there were some things about the fit and finish i didn't like. but on this old tired 2 bbl 350, its the better intake...


----------



## coyote595 (Dec 4, 2019)

Good review. Thanks. So maybe it is more similar to the Eddy Performer (non-RPM). The RPM manifold on a 2bbl 350 might have been a little large for it.


----------

